# sound nvidia mcp2s

## teddydeluxe

guten tag,

ich wollte mal meinem sound testen, aber es kam nichs   :Smile:  ich wolllte das entsprechende modul in den kernel einbauen, aber es ist kein passendes vorhande. ich habe ein abit nf7-s2 mit nforce mcp2s soundchip. laut http://hardware4linux.info/component/14491/ brauche ich das intel_ich modul dafür, aber dieses ist nicht in meinen kernelsources. woher bekomme ich das modul und wie baue ich es dann ein ?

dankee

----------

## disi

Standard ist alle Sound Treiber im Kernel als Modul zu makieren, dann den neuen Kernel booten und 'alsaconf' starten. Das bildet dann die Soundkarten Datenbank und laedt die entsprechenden Module.

Hast du das mal versucht, ohne nur einen bestimmten Treiber im Kernel zu aktivieren?

----------

## teddydeluxe

hab ich gemacht, aber kein  sound zu hören. hab den sound demuted im mixer, nur beep steht noch auf null. das kann ich irgendwie nicht ändern.

/proc/asound/cards

0 [pcsp] : pc speaker -pcsp internal pcspeaker at port 0x61

1 [ck8] : nforde - nvidia ck8 nvdia ck8 with alc658d at irq 20

----------

## disi

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> hab ich gemacht, aber kei  sound zu hören. hab den sound demuted im mixer, nur beep steht noch auf null. das kann ich irgendwie nicht ändern.

 

Wenn du etliche regler hast, dann funktioniert auch der geladene Treiber. Was benutzt du denn sonst noch so? Pulseaudio oder Gstreamer? Alsa als USE flag? Welchen Player um den Ton zu testen?

Ich kann z.B. auf KDE mit kaffeine auch keine videos 'hoeren' auf meinem Netbook, weil xine-config irgendwie bockt. Mit mplayer kein Problem  :Smile: 

//edit: vielleicht musst du auch mit alsamixer -c1 das Teil unmuten? Wie gesagt, der ALSA Treiber scheint OK.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich nutze weder gstreamer noch pulseaudio. und alsa hab ich auch nicht als useflag. ist das nötig ? ich hab zum testen versucht ein video mit vlc zu hören. vll sollte ich das flag mal setzen udn mplayer installieren ?

bei alsaconf -c1 : modinfo: could not find module snd

----------

## disi

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ich nutze weder gstreamer noch pulseaudio. und alsa hab ich auch nicht als useflag. ist das nötig ? ich hab zum testen versucht ein video mit vlc zu hören. vll sollte ich das flag mal setzen udn mplayer installieren ?
> 
> bei alsaconf -c1 : modinfo: could not find module snd

 

Das sollte alsamixer -c1 sein, hatte mich da vertippt :/

VLC tut auf meinem netbook auch nicht, versuch mplayer und unter advanced GUI kannst du unter audio die alsa Karte auswaehlen. Ja, alsa USE flag sollte gesetzt sein, sonst installiert er die plugins nicht...

----------

## teddydeluxe

leider immer noch nichts. ich hab jetzt mal smplayer versucht und auch aus einigen audiogeräten wählen, aber nichts davon bringt mir einen ton

----------

## disi

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> leider immer noch nichts. ich hab jetzt mal smplayer versucht und auch aus einigen audiogeräten wählen, aber nichts davon bringt mir einen ton

 

Welches Profile ist denn aktiv?

```
disi-bigtop ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [12]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [13]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [17]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [18]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server
```

Die Profile setzen etliche USE Flags die fuer Desktop Systeme  nuetzlich sind. Wenn du eher GTK Anwendungen bzw. Gnome/Xfce4 benutzt dann eher Profil 3 z.B.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich nutze das 3. profil

----------

## disi

Wenn du alles mit den USE Flags gebaut hast, sollte auch ALSA unterstuetzt sein. Du kannst ja mal gucken, ob das tut:

```
aplay -l
```

Und dann mit Angabe der Karte:

```
alsaplayer -o alsa -d hw:1 theme.mp3
```

Oder was auch immer du an .mp3/.ogg/.wav hast.

Hier gefunden: http://www.last.fm/forum/21714/_/107601

----------

## teddydeluxe

```
aplay -l 
```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CK8 [NVidia CK8], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK8]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: CK8 [NVidia CK8], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK8 - IEC958]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

bei alsaplayer -o alsa -d hw:0 mu.mp3 --> error on set_channels (2)

Unavailable hw params:

bei alsaplayer -o alsa -d hw:1 mu.mp3 --> öffnet sich der player udn spielt ab, aber kein ton

bei alsaplayer -o alsa -d hw:2 mu.mp3 --> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

snd_pcm_open: No such file or directory (hw:2)

Failed to initialize plugin!

Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so

Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

snd_pcm_open: No such file or directory (hw:2)

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load

NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!

ich verstehe das problem immer noch nicht

----------

## disi

Der Treiber ist geladen und das Geraet existiert, nur will es keinen Ton machen.

card0 scheint dann die richtige Karte zu sein. Versuch mal das hier:

```
amixer set -c 1 Master 70 unmute

amixer set -c 1 PCM 70 unmute

amixer set -c 1 CD 70 unmute
```

Und dann nochmal das:

```
alsaplayer -o alsa -d hw:1 mu.mp3
```

----------

## teddydeluxe

ha ich glaube ich kann etws hören   :Smile:  aber es ist unglaublich leise, obwohl ea uf 100% ist

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, du hast vermutlich auch CONFIG_SND_PCSP mit gesetzt/gebaut?

Beachte den warnenden Hinweis  :Wink: 

```
Device Drivers  --->

<*> Sound card support  --->

<M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

[*]   Generic sound devices  ---> 

< >   PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!) (NEW)
```

Wenn du den nicht brauchst würde ich [*]   Generic sound devices  ---> ganz deaktivieren.

Wenn du ihn doch brauchst beachte  *Quote:*   

>   │ CONFIG_SND_PCSP:                                                                                                                                                                                                                     │   
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │   
> 
>   │ If you don't have a sound card in your computer, you can include a                                                                                                                                                                   │   
> ...

  (Auszug)

----------

## teddydeluxe

ok jetzt ist nur noch ein device drin 

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [CK8            ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK8

                      NVidia CK8 with ALC658D at irq 21

ich hab die generic driver komplett aus dem kernel, aber es ist leider immer noch sehr leise

----------

## teddydeluxe

so also ich hab herausgefunden, dass der ausgang des soundchips defekt war oder einen wackler hatte oder so. jedenfalls hab ich jetzt eine pci karte eingebaut und habe sound. einziges problem ist nur, dass ich diesen nicht allzu laut stellen kann, sonst ist der sound verzerrt. das ist ja klar, aber es ist wirklich nur zimmer lautstärke und alles dadrüber klingt schrecklich.

ich hab master jetzt auf 100% und pcm auf 60%, weil es sonst verzerrt. ich benutze den alsaplayer und dieser ist auch auf 100%. an den kopfhörern wird es nicht liegen, da sie beim ipod viel lauter gehen. gibt es noch eine  möglichkeit es lauter zu machen ?

----------

